# jerseyjay's Baby Eggplant Stuffed with Barley Recipe



## PA Baker (Oct 25, 2007)

*Ingredients:

*-2 small or 2 baby eggplants
-1/2 cup dry barley
-2 cups vegetable stock/broth
-1/4 cup yellow onion, minced
-2 tsp garlic, minced
-1/2 tsp gingeroot, grated
-1/2 cup white mushrooms, minced
-1/2 teaspoon lemon zest
-1/2 teaspoon curry powder
-1/4 tsp turmeric

*Directions*


Bring the barley and broth to a boil in a small pot. cover and reduce to low heat. simmer until barley is tender(about 35 minutes,add more broth if needed). remove from heat and set aside.

Preheat oven to 350.

Half the eggplants lengthwise, scoop out the flesh leaving just a bit of eggplant and the skin as a shell. Mince the scooped eggplant and set aside. Place the eggplant shells in a greased baking dish, skin side down.

in a saute pan, saute the onion, garlic and ginger root until the onion turns golden brown(6-8 minutes). add the eggplant, mushrooms, lemon zest, curry, turmeric and saute over medium heat until the mushrooms begin to release some moisture (5 minutes).

Drain the barley and add it to the eggplant mixture. add 1/4 cup of the cooking liquid and and simmer until reduced (6-8 minutes). brush the eggplant shells with some olive oil and fill in with the mixture. cover with aluminum foil and bake until eggplants are tender (30-40 minutes). remove and top with parsley and some grated parmasean.

Thats it.... you can also substitute lentils for the barley and it turns out just as good. hope you like it.


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks PA Baker... here is a photo for you guys...


----------

